# Gas line size



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Don't replace gas pipe without doing a little more investigating first. Is the dryer burner on the entire time? What does the flame look like? How hot is it getting? Can the dryer get enough make-up air for good airflow?


Maybe look at this as if it is not the gasline.
Googled your model number and it has some known issues. Found this http://www.applianceblog.com/mainforums/threads/14353-HE4-Dryer-Not-Completely-Drying-Clothes.

I had always learned that making sure the lint screen is cleaned out each time you run a load really affects dry time. As suggested in appliance blog check the moisture sensor, thermistor, or gas coils.

Your model can run a diagnostic test and throw a code just like in a car.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

It's your dryer.


----------

